# A mix of birds



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Just some random bird pics from the past year. 
All taken with a Canon 40D and Sigma 500mm f/4.5


----------



## chubri777 (Aug 11, 2005)

Plus a Kingbird that didn't want to be left out.


----------



## huntmaster58 (Oct 1, 2008)

Cool picts, thanks for sharing


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

Excellent shots.

Griz


----------



## MichaelW (Jun 16, 2010)

I agree, excellent shots. Well focused and great color.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Beautiful shots! Well done.


----------

